# Workplace accident



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

My brother was nearly killed in a workplace accident Friday night. 
He's a lifelong maintenance man and an air force vet, very much a safety minded person. He works at an ammunition plant and was servicing a machine, he had just removed a gunpowder "keg", I guess I'd call it, and there was some gunpowder trapped in a valve that exploded from a static electricity discharge. It shot a 1" x 1" x 3/8" piece of the valve thru his abdomen. He was air lifted to the hospital and had emergency surgery, looks like he's going to be OK. 
The company has said it looks like a faulty design on the equipment, allowing it to trap some gunpowder. 
He really "dodged a bullet" you could say, although that would be like a 100 cal bullet, and I guess he didn't really "dodge" it. 
I'm not sure what my point is . . . maybe that by using machinery as designed and intended you can still encounter problems with safety. 
We have a sign where I work on the bathroom mirror, it says "Say hello to the person responsible for your safety", aint that the truth. 
I don't know, I'm just thankful he survived.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's good news Dale*

I don't think we want to see pictures of this one however. Best regards, :thumbsup: Bill


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

No matter how safe you think a machine is, you always approach them with caution. You have to learn the limitations of rotating, man munchers.

Seen a lot of manglings, sometimes due to machine failure, sometimes worker failure. Hands, arms, scalpings, one with a crushed head, using knives and scissors to cut scalps and clothing were some of the most gruesome. Sharp, spinning metal has no conscience.

Sounds like your brother got lucky, hopes for a speedy recovery.

I've had some close calls, but at this time; I still have all my digits.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Dale, our prayers are lifted up for thanks to God that he is safe and for a full, speedy recovery!

Mac


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Prayers sent for a very speedy recovery.BW


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I've always said don't trust a machine any furthur than you can pick it up and throw it.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the prayers and well wishes. I just talked to him, he's still in an ICU step down room, tubes everywhere, including the morphine drip. He sounds better today than he looked yesterday and he was sitting up playing cards with his wife, so that's a good sign. He will probably be in the hospital all week. They won't let him eat anything until his digestive systems start working again. 
Thanks again friends!


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds like things are taking shape as they should.
Unfortunate accident, for sure.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Update: He was released from the hospital today.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Good to hear.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry I thought I posted on this thread like when it first started. Good to here he's OK. I know what you mean, When I lost my finger I thought I had everything covered safety wise and yet something still happened.


----------

